# How can you tell that she is sick?



## ilvecchio

How can you "tell" that she is sick?  Come si fa a sapere che e' malata?  Va bene questa truduzione?  Grazie.


----------



## King Crimson

ilvecchio said:


> How can you "tell" that she is sick? Come si fa a sapere che e' malata? Va bene questa truduzione? Grazie.


----------



## Sunday1977

Come si fa *a dire* che è malata?


----------



## King Crimson

Sunday1977 said:


> Come si fa *a dire* che è malata?


 
A meno che non abbia equivocato completamente, in questo caso "to tell" è usato nel senso di "riconoscere","scoprire" quindi la traduzione proposta da Il vecchio secondo me va bene.

Comunque, aspettiamo indicazioni...


----------



## Sunday1977

King Crimson said:


> A meno che non abbia equivocato completamente, in questo caso "to tell" è usato nel senso di "riconoscere","scoprire" quindi la traduzione proposta da Il vecchio secondo me va bene.
> 
> Comunque, aspettiamo indicazioni...



In quel caso in italiano mi verrebbe da usare *se*.

Come si fa a sapere se è malata?


----------



## Akire72

Come fai/si fa a capire se è malata?

Come fai a dire che è malata?


----------



## King Crimson

Ok, a me suonano bene entrambe; forse c'è una leggerissima differenza di significato tra le due versioni, anche se in questo momento non riesco esattamente a focalizzarla.


----------



## Akire72

King dipende dal contesto che non abbiamo. Può significare tutt'e due le cose in italiano, ma nella frase A la situazione sarebbe che sei dal vet che ti dice che il cane è malato (come al solito!) e tu gli chiedi: come si fa a capire se è malata? (cioè quali sono i sintomi che indicano che è malata?)
Mentre nella situazione B arriva uno in casa vede il cane e ti dice: è malata. E tu gli chiedi: Come fai a dire che è malata? cioè: ma da cosa lo deduci? da cosa lo vedi?

In inglese credo che la differenza stia solo nell'intonazione della frase.


----------



## Astropolyp

Le traduzioni più precise sono probabilmente "come si può capire che è malata?", "come si fa a capire che è malata?", o, meglio, "da cosa si vede/capisce che è malata?". La frase originale è infatti "…that she is sick", non "…if she is sick".


----------



## Akire72

Anche: cosa ti dice che è malata?


----------



## Einstein

Come fai a dire che è malata? Si vede che sta benissimo!
How can you *say* she's sick? You can see she's fine!

Qui invece si usa _*tell*_, che ha un significato di constatare, capire, come hanno detto gli altri. Altri esempi:
I can tell you've been running = Si vede che hai corso
You can tell she's French from her accent.
(to a child): Do you know how to tell the time? (leggerlo da un orologio)


----------



## Curandera

A mio avviso l'idea di fondo è la stessa: 'Come si fa a stabilire/riconoscere che è malata'. 
Per cui tutti i suggerimenti sinora proposti mi sembrano corretti. 

Come si fa a dire che è malata.
Come si capisce/si fa a capire che/se è malata.
Come si fa a sapere che è malata.


----------



## Akire72

Einstein said:


> Come fai a dire che è malata? Si vede che sta benissimo!
> How can you *say* she's sick? You can see she's fine!
> 
> Qui invece si usa _*tell*_, che ha un significato di constatare, capire, come hanno detto gli altri. Altri esempi:
> I can tell you've been running = Si vede che hai corso
> You can tell she's French from her accent.
> (to a child): Do you know how to tell the time? (leggerlo da un orologio)


 

No, Einstein. _Come fai a dire che è malata_, non vuol dire solo come _puoi_ dire che è malata (si vede che sta benissimo). Si usa anche per dire _come fai a capire/da cosa deduci _che è malata?



> A mio avviso l'idea di fondo è la stessa: 'Come si fa a stabilire/riconoscere che è malata'.
> Per cui tutti i suggerimenti sinora proposti mi sembrano corretti.
> 
> Come si fa a dire che è malata.
> Come si capisce/si fa a capire che/se è malata.
> Come si fa a sapere che è malata.




Concordo con Curandera.


----------



## Astropolyp

Curandera said:


> A mio avviso l'idea di fondo è la stessa: 'Come si fa a stabilire/riconoscere che è malata'.
> Per cui tutti i suggerimenti sinora proposti mi sembrano corretti.
> 
> Come si fa a dire che è malata.
> Come si capisce/si fa a capire che/se è malata.
> Come si fa a sapere che è malata.



Eviterei "come si fa a dire che è malata", che può essere fuorviante (oltre ad essere meno elegante).


----------



## Einstein

Akire72 said:


> No, Einstein. _Come fai a dire che è malata_, non vuol dire solo come _puoi_ dire che è malata (si vede che sta benissimo). Si usa anche per dire _come fai a capire/da cosa deduci _che è malata?


Va bene, voglio solo evitare di associare questo uso di *tell* con *dire*. Avendo capito/constatato qualcosa, lo si può anche dire, ma anche parlando di un cane si può usare *tell*: "He can tell you've got something in your hand".


----------



## Akire72

Ah, sì certo! Scusa, non avevo afferrato il senso della tua frase: ho letto troppo veloce!


----------



## Curandera

Astropolyp said:


> Eviterei "come si fa a dire che è malata", che può essere fuorviante (oltre ad essere meno elegante).


 
La lingua è fatta di espressioni più o meno eleganti. Secondo il mio modesto parere apprendere una lingua non vuol dire imparare solo le espressioni più ricercate. Ad ogni modo non riesco a capire in che modo la frase in questione possa essere fuorviante. Ci fai un esempio così da aiutare chi ci ha chiesto di intervenire?


----------



## Einstein

Curandera said:


> La lingua è fatta di espressioni più o meno eleganti. Secondo il mio modesto parere apprendere una lingua non vuol dire imparare solo le espressioni più ricercate. Ad ogni modo non riesco a capire in che modo la frase in questione possa essere fuorviante. Ci fai un esempio così da aiutare chi ci ha chiesto di intervenire?


Akire ha fatto presente che la frase ammette due interpretazioni (ed è quindi ambigua):


> _Come fai a dire che è malata, non vuol dire solo come puoi dire che è malata (si vede che sta benissimo). Si usa anche per dire come fai a capire/da cosa deduci che è malata? _


Poi è fuorviante l'associazione fra questo uso di _tell_ e _dire_ (come ho spiegato io sopra).


----------



## Astropolyp

Curandera said:


> La lingua è fatta di espressioni più o meno eleganti. Secondo il mio modesto parere apprendere una lingua non vuol dire imparare solo le espressioni più ricercate. Ad ogni modo non riesco a capire in che modo la frase in questione possa essere fuorviante. Ci fai un esempio così da aiutare chi ci ha chiesto di intervenire?



Una traduzione elegante non è necessariamente ricercata, ma precisa ed efficace. "Come si fa a dire che è malata?" può avere due significati assai diversi (vedi il post di Einstein). Secondo me, ogni traduzione che lascia inutilmente spazio a dubbi non è una buona traduzione.


----------



## Akire72

Ma per questo, ragazzi, ci può venire in aiuto solo il contesto. Che non abbiamo. Quindi, perché discutere?


----------



## Einstein

Ma la frase inglese non è ambigua per niente! L'ambiguità (eventuale) è nella sua traduzione italiana.


----------



## Curandera

No, no io non avevo proprio inteso. Pensavo fosse fuorviante in italiano. Qui non stiamo per discutere ma per confrontarci. Ogni pensiero è legittimo. 
@Astropolyp: rispetto la tua opinione.


----------



## Sunday1977

Akire72 said:


> Ma per questo, ragazzi, ci può venire in aiuto solo il contesto. Che non abbiamo. Quindi, perché discutere?


Discutere e confrontarsi è sempre bello, ma sull'importanza del contesto hai più che ragione. Non ce ne dobbiamo mai dimenticare.


----------



## Astropolyp

Curandera said:


> No, no io non avevo proprio inteso. Pensavo fosse fuorviante in italiano. Qui non stiamo per discutere ma per confrontarci. Ogni pensiero è legittimo.
> @Astropolyp: rispetto la tua opinione.



Sottoscrivo quanto detto da Einstein nel suo ultimo messaggio. Curandera, io non stavo discutendo, credimi. Siccome non uso spesso le "faccette" e i miei messaggi sono di solito belli stringati, forse ho dato l'impressione sbagliata.   (bando all'avarizia, ora te ne becchi due di faccette)


----------



## Akire72

Si ma quando è una discussione sterile e infruttuosa è una perdita di tempo. 

Comunque vedo e rilancio:

*Da cosa si vede/lo vedi che è malata?*


----------



## Alfry

A mio parere usare "dire" va più che bene come traduzione e non è ambiguo.

Come fai a dire che sta male? (dire in questo contesto non significa solo "dire con la bocca" ma "dire in quanto consapevole di quanto dici"), avremmo potuto usare "asserire".


Esempio:
A- Lo sai, fuori piove - You know, it's raining
B - E come fai a dirlo? How can you tell it is raining?
A - Ho messo il naso fuori dalla finestra è mi si è bagnato. My nose happened to peek out the window and ended up soaking

L'uso è lo stesso.


----------



## Sunday1977

Alfry said:


> A mio parere usare "dire" va più che bene come traduzione e non è ambiguo.
> 
> Come fai a dire che sta male? (dire in questo contesto non significa solo "dire con la bocca" ma "dire in quanto consapevole di quanto dici"), avremmo potuto usare "asserire".
> 
> 
> Esempio:
> A- Lo sai, fuori piove - You know, it's raining
> B - E come fai a dirlo? How can you tell it is raining?
> A - Ho messo il naso fuori dalla finestra è mi si è bagnato. My nose happened to peek out the window and ended up soaking
> 
> L'uso è lo stesso.


 Quindi ci può essere un contesto in cui funziona...


----------



## Einstein

Peter: _Poor Susan, she's sick and has four children to bring up_.
John: _How can you tell she's sick?_

This is the typical context. John could also ask _How do you know she's sick?,_ but this would include the possibility that someone had informed Peter, while here John is asking how Peter made this deduction.

Of course, there are translations that include the verb _dire_, but not as a direct translation of this use of _tell_. Look at this example:
Peter: _Why is Fido sniffing you so much?_
John: _He can *tell* I've been touching another dog_.
This *doesn't* mean that Fido says something!


----------



## ilvecchio

King Crimson ha capito il senso della mia domanda.  In questo caso, "to tell" si usa in inglese per dire "to know".  Buon anno a tutti.  Siete meravigliosi!

----------------

King Crimson ha capito bene il senso della mia domanda.  "To tell", in inglese, significa a volte "to know".  Buon anno a tutti.  Siete meravigliosi!

-----------------

King Crimson ha capito bene il senso della mia domanda.  Grazie a tutti.  Siete meravigliosi!



> However well-merited, it doesn't take 3 consecutive posts to convey your thanks to and agreement with King Crimson.  Please use the EDIT button if necessary to modify, or add to your post.
> Thanks - baldpate


----------



## Odysseus54

Alfry said:


> A mio parere usare "dire" va più che bene come traduzione e non è ambiguo.
> 
> Come fai a dire che sta male? (dire in questo contesto non significa solo "dire con la bocca" ma "dire in quanto consapevole di quanto dici"), avremmo potuto usare "asserire".
> 
> 
> Esempio:
> A- Lo sai, fuori piove - You know, it's raining
> B - E come fai a dirlo? How can you tell it is raining?
> A - Ho messo il naso fuori dalla finestra è mi si è bagnato. My nose happened to peek out the window and ended up soaking
> 
> L'uso è lo stesso.




Io sono d'accordo con Einstein.

In effetti, controtraducendo B - " E come fai a dirlo ? " io direi " How can you say that ? ", non " How can you tell ? "

Senza complicare troppo le cose, basta andare sul MW on line, e , sotto "tell" , transitive verb, 6, troviamo :

"To find out by observing : Recognize , "You can tell it's a masterpiece" "


"Recognize" , un atto cognitivo, non espressivo/comunicativo.  Un esempio per chiarire la differenza :


" She asked me how she looked.  She looked horrible, I could _tell_ she was very sick.  But I did not want to _say_ that.  "


----------



## Alfry

Io non ero in disaccordo con Einstein, al contrario.

Volevo solo dire che usare "dire" per tradurre la frase in oggetto non è nè sbagliato nè ambiguo.

Non è sempre possibile farlo in italiano con "to tell" usato in quel modo ma, in alcuni casi, come questo, non ci vedo l'ambiguità.

Infatti Einstein ha anche fornito un esempio in cui non credo vada bene usare "dire" per tradurre "to tell". L'esempio del cane.

Per girare la cosa in modo tale da vederla dal punto di vista "italiano", come fai a dirlo, a mio avviso, non significa solo "come fai a dire questa cosa usando la bocca e facendovi uscire fiato in modo da formare frasi di senso compiuto".
Si può dire "come fai a dirlo" anche per intendere "come fai ad esserne certo", "da cosa l'avresti capito" ecc. ecc.

Non credo che su questo non possiate essere d'accordo.


----------



## Sunday1977

Alfry said:


> Io non ero in disaccordo con Einstein, al contrario.
> 
> Volevo solo dire che usare "dire" per tradurre la frase in oggetto non è nè sbagliato nè ambiguo.
> 
> Non è sempre possibile farlo in italiano con "to tell" usato in quel modo ma, in alcuni casi, come questo, non ci vedo l'ambiguità.
> 
> Infatti Einstein ha anche fornito un esempio in cui non credo vada bene usare "dire" per tradurre "to tell". L'esempio del cane.
> 
> Per girare la cosa in modo tale da vederla dal punto di vista "italiano", come fai a dirlo, a mio avviso, non significa solo "come fai a dire questa cosa usando la bocca e facendovi uscire fiato in modo da formare frasi di senso compiuto".
> Si può dire "come fai a dirlo" anche per intendere "come fai ad esserne certo", "da cosa l'avresti capito" ecc. ecc.
> 
> Non credo che su questo non possiate essere d'accordo.


----------



## Odysseus54

Alfry said:


> Infatti Einstein ha anche fornito un esempio in cui non credo vada bene usare "dire" per tradurre "to tell". L'esempio del cane.
> 
> Per girare la cosa in modo tale da vederla dal punto di vista "italiano", come fai a dirlo, a mio avviso, non significa solo "come fai a dire questa cosa usando la bocca e facendovi uscire fiato in modo da formare frasi di senso compiuto".
> Si può dire "come fai a dirlo" anche per intendere "come fai ad esserne certo", "da cosa l'avresti capito" ecc. ecc.
> 
> Non credo che su questo non possiate essere d'accordo.




Secondo me puoi usare " come fai a dirlo " quando l'altra persona ha espresso un'opinione. Esattamente come sarebbe l'inglese "how can you say that ? ".

Proviamo a vedere due situazioni diverse a confronto :

" You need a new engine "  " How can you say that ? "
" Hai bisogno di un motore nuovo "  " Come fai a dirlo ? "

ma

" How can you tell that you need a new engine ?  "
io direi senz'altro
" Come si fa a sapere che c'e' bisogno di un motore nuovo ? "
e non :
" Come si fa a dire che c'e' bisogno di un motore nuovo ? "

E, ancora piu' chiaramente :

" How can you tell when a criminal is about to confess ? "

" Come si fa a capire (decisamente non 'dire' ) quando un delinquente e' sul punto di confessare ?  "


In sostanza, il verbo 'dire' in italiano non ha il significato di 'capire' - si puo' invece 'dire' dopo o per il fatto di aver 'capito', il che puo' rendere le due espressioni parzialmente sovrapponibili.

Ma questo non rende l'espressione " come fai a dire .. ? "  equivalente a e intercambiabile con " how can you tell.. ? ", perche' nell'espressione inglese 'tell' si usa direttamente come verbo cognitivo, quindi sia che si parli, sia che si taccia.

L'espressione italiana "come fai a dire..? "  si adatta invece solo a contesti dove qualcuno ha espresso o esprimera' un'opinione.

Ho fatto la solita prova del 9 cercando su Google "come si fa a dire" e "come si fa a sapere".

Pensavo si potesse trattare di una questione generazionale , ma il risultato mi sembra non lasci adito a dubbi.  Ti consiglio di provare anche tu.


----------



## Alfry

Odysseus54 said:


> Secondo me puoi usare " come fai a dirlo " quando l'altra persona ha espresso un'opinione. Esattamente come sarebbe l'inglese "how can you say that ? ".
> 
> Proviamo a vedere due situazioni diverse a confronto :
> 
> " You need a new engine "  " How can you say that ? "
> " Hai bisogno di un motore nuovo "  " Come fai a dirlo ? "
> 
> ma
> 
> " How can you tell that you need a new engine ?  "
> io direi senz'altro
> " Come si fa a sapere che c'e' bisogno di un motore nuovo ? "
> e non :
> " Come si fa a dire che c'e' bisogno di un motore nuovo ? "
> 
> E, ancora piu' chiaramente :
> 
> " How can you tell when a criminal is about to confess ? "
> 
> " Come si fa a capire (decisamente non 'dire' ) quando un delinquente e' sul punto di confessare ?  "
> 
> 
> In sostanza, il verbo 'dire' in italiano non ha il significato di 'capire' - si puo' invece 'dire' dopo o per il fatto di aver 'capito', il che puo' rendere le due espressioni parzialmente sovrapponibili.
> 
> Ma questo non rende l'espressione " come fai a dire .. ? "  equivalente a e intercambiabile con " how can you tell.. ? ", perche' nell'espressione inglese 'tell' si usa direttamente come verbo cognitivo, quindi sia che si parli, sia che si taccia.
> 
> L'espressione italiana "come fai a dire..? "  si adatta invece solo a contesti dove qualcuno ha espresso o esprimera' un'opinione.
> 
> Ho fatto la solita prova del 9 cercando su Google "come si fa a dire" e "come si fa a sapere".
> 
> Pensavo si potesse trattare di una questione generazionale , ma il risultato mi sembra non lasci adito a dubbi.  Ti consiglio di provare anche tu.



Sono d'accordo quando dici che non sono perfettamente intercambiabili, ma questo lo avevo già detto anche io.

Sono d'accordo anche quando affermi che "dire" serve a esprimere un'opinione.

Il fatto stesso che la frase in oggetto dica "how can you tell that she is sick?" presume che si sta chiedendo una spiegazione e qualcuno esprimerà il suo parere su questo. Ergo, dire ci sta benissimo.

Ho appena cercato sul Garzanti ed esso ne da, tra le altre, la seguente definizione:



> *
> ...
> 4* esprimere; significare: _una poesia che dice molto sulla condizione dell'uomo moderno_ | _non dire nulla_, essere privo di interesse, di espressività | _questo non vuol dire_, non ha importanza
> *5* provare, dimostrare: _questo ti dice quanto sia sciocco_
> ...


Il punto 5 è esattamente quello che, a quanto vedo invano, cerco di far capire.

Ripeto, usare dire ne rende il significato perfettamente ed inequivocabilmente in questo contesto perchè posso sia tradurlo con:
Come fai a *dire *che lei è malata
ma avrei anche potuto usare altri verbi tra cui anche *capire, provare e dimostrare, dedurre, affermare, asserire* e, se ci penso bene, me ne vengono anche altri.

In Inglese "to tell" è molto più sfaccettato e può significare tante altre cose che non sono sempre traducibili con "dire". La lingua, fortunatamente e sfortunatamente, non è una scienza esatta.

In quanto a Google, va bene fino ad un certo punto ma non come detentore della verità.


----------



## Einstein

*Odysseus* sums it up perfectly:


> ... un atto cognitivo, non espressivo/comunicativo.
> She looked horrible, I could _tell_ she was very sick. But I did not want to _say_ that.


I repeat that "dire" can appear in the translation, *not* because it directly translates "tell", but simply because after making a deduction one is likely to talk about it.
An expression corresponding to the Italian "dire" would be the literal translation:
Cosa ti dice che è malata? = *What tells you* that she's sick?


----------



## Odysseus54

Alfry said:


> Il punto 5 è esattamente quello che, a quanto vedo invano, cerco di far capire.
> 
> Ripeto, usare dire ne rende il significato perfettamente ed inequivocabilmente in questo contesto perchè posso sia tradurlo con:
> Come fai a *dire *che lei è malata
> ma avrei anche potuto usare altri verbi tra cui anche *capire, provare e dimostrare, dedurre, affermare, asserire* e, se ci penso bene, me ne vengono anche altri.



Forse perche' il punto 5 non e' completamente applicabile qui.

La prima osservazione lessicale che mi viene in mente e' che 'dire' per 'provare e dimostrare' non si utilizza con persone come soggetti. 

" Galileo dice che la terra gira intorno al sole " = " Galileo afferma.."

" Le osservazioni telescopiche dicono che la terra gira intorno al sole " = " Le osservazioni telescopiche provano e dimostrano che .. "

Oppure, tornando alla frase di partenza :

" Come fai a provare che e' malata ? "   e   " Come fai a sapere che e' malata ? " sono due frasi parecchio diverse, secondo me.



> In Inglese "to tell" è molto più sfaccettato e può significare tante altre cose che non sono sempre traducibili con "dire". La lingua, fortunatamente e sfortunatamente, non è una scienza esatta.


Il motivo della mia insistenza e' proprio questo - i significati di 'tell' diversi da 'raccontare' , 'dire' ecc, sono , mi pare, alternativi a 'raccontare', 'dire' , 'affermare' ecc.   



> In quanto a Google, va bene fino ad un certo punto ma non come detentore della verità.


Ci mancherebbe altro - io pero' lo trovo utilissimo per documentare gli usi prevalenti della lingua, che era appunto quello che suggerivo per confrontare le nostre posizioni con una prassi linguistica un po' piu' ampia.


----------



## Alfry

Io direi che il punto cinque è esattamente quello che la frase in oggetto dice.
Basta girare la frase.

She's coughing her lungs out, that tells you she's sick/how sick she is.

Arrivato a questo punto credo proprio che qui si debba accettare un'incongruenza di vedute.
Su alcuni punti siamo in accordo ma su altri non lo siamo. 

Essendo solo in due non costituiamo un campione valido  per cui direi che mi arrendo pur rimanendo della mia idea.

Se altri vogliono dare il loro parere sarò ben lieto di leggerlo.


----------



## Einstein

Un commento sul famoso punto 5:



> provare, dimostrare: _questo ti dice quanto sia sciocco_


 
Si noti che il soggetto non è la persona che fa la deduzione, ma sono gli elementi che portano a quella conclusione e che quindi la costruzione è diversa. L'avevo già detto nel post 35:


> Cosa ti dice che è malata? = *What tells you* that she's sick?


 
La traduzione di
_questo ti dice quanto sia sciocco_
è
_This tells/shows you how foolish he is (_oppure _she/it/you ecc.)._

Non è affatto la stessa cosa di
_You can tell how foolish he is._


----------



## Alfry

Su questo sono sempre stato d'accordo.

Allora, come traduci anche l'altra? _You can tell how foolish he is?_


----------



## Einstein

Alfry said:


> Su questo sono sempre stato d'accordo.
> 
> Allora, come traduci anche l'altra? _You can tell how foolish he is?_


_Si vede quanto sia sciocco._
_È evidente..._

Può andare?


----------



## Alfry

Direi proprio di sì, ma può anche andare puoi capirlo che è sciocco, puoi ben dirlo che è sciocco.

Sono anche d'accordo sul fatto che non sempre usare dire in queste occasioni, in italiano, vada bene. Il tuo esempio del cane è uno di questi.

Un altro tuo esempio è stato:
You can tell she's French from her accent - puoi capire/dire, constatare (provare e dimostrare ecc. ecc.) che è francese dal suo accento/ dal modo in cui parla.

Torniamo al nostro esempio:
*How can you tell that she is sick? 
Da cosa puoi asserire/dedurre/capire/vedere/constatare/dire/ che non sta bene?

*Mi domando perchè mai 'dire', in questo caso, non possa essere usato o addirittura possa essere considerato sbagliato?


----------



## Einstein

Ma torno a ripetere che si può benissimo usare "dire" (o "asserire") nella traduzione della frase, ma non corrisponde al significato letterale di "tell", come usato qui.
È chiaro che dopo aver fatto la deduzione uno probabilmente ne parla, ma questo è successivo all'atto di "telling".

Prendiamo un esempio sciocco:
_- Cosa avete mangiato ieri sera?_
_- Ah, mia moglie ha preparato un piatto favoloso..._
Va benissimo come risposta, ma nessuno sosterrà che per questo _mangiare_ e _preparare_ sono sinonimi!


----------



## Astropolyp

Alfry said:


> Mi domando perchè mai 'dire', in questo caso, non possa essere usato o addirittura possa essere considerato sbagliato?



Come già detto più di una volta, non è che sia "sbagliato" tradurre _tell_ con _dire_, ma sono possibili traduzioni migliori (ovvero, non equivoche).


----------



## Einstein

- Why do you say she's sick?
- Because I can tell.
- How can you tell?
- From the colour of her skin.

- Perché dici che è malata?
- Perché si capisce.
- Come si capisce?
- Dal colore della pelle.

Si vede che "dire" è legittimo in questo dialogo, ma non come traduzione di "tell". Se invece in una narrazione si legge "I could tell from the colour of her skin that she was sick", è proprio sbagliato tradurlo con "dire" perché il narratore non le ha detto niente.


----------



## Astropolyp

Einstein said:


> - Why do you say she's sick?
> - Because I can tell.
> - How can you tell?
> - From the colour of her skin.
> 
> - Perché dici che è malata?
> - Perché si capisce.
> - Come si capisce?
> - Dal colore della pelle.
> 
> Si vede che "dire" è legittimo in questo dialogo, ma non come traduzione di "tell". Se invece in una narrazione si legge "I could tell from the colour of her skin that she was sick", è proprio sbagliato tradurlo con "dire" perché il narratore non le ha detto niente.



Non voglio allungare questa già lunghissima discussione, ma in italiano è possibile dire:

-_Da cosa lo puoi dire?/Da cosa si può dire?
-Dal colore della pelle_ (qui "dire" significa "capire", e non crea equivoci)


----------



## Alfry

Questo è esattamente quello che cerco di dire da due giorni


----------



## Odysseus54

Astropolyp said:


> Come già detto più di una volta, non è che sia "sbagliato" tradurre _tell_ con _dire_, ma sono possibili traduzioni migliori (ovvero, non equivoche).



Per me non e' tanto una questione di equivocita', quanto di essere fedele alla sfumatura del testo originale.

" How can you tell that you need to change the oil in your car ? " 

Se in italiano dico " Come fai a dire che hai bisogno di cambiare l'olio nella tua macchina " , sicuramente mi faccio capire, e la frase non e' equivoca.

Ma , pensando in italiano, la stessa cosa viene fuori come :  " Come si fa a capire che si deve cambiare l'olio della macchina ? "

Poi certo, quando negli anni '70 guardavo le 'cronache differite' della TVSI , capivo benissimo che si trattava di 'cronache registrate'.


----------



## Einstein

-_Da cosa lo puoi dire?/Da cosa si può dire?_
_-Dal colore della pelle_ (qui "dire" significa "capire", e non crea equivoci) 

Certo che tutto si può accorciare, tutto si può sottintendere, non siamo a scuola. Mi sembra che abbiamo confuso due discussioni: a) come tradurre, con un po' di flessibilità, una frase contenente il verbo "tell"; b) il significato preciso e letterale di "tell".
Rimango del parere che si può usare "dire" solo se si sono effettivamente pronunciate delle parole e non si tratta solo di un processo mentale.
Per quanto riguardo gli "equivoci", sono d'accordo che il significato è chiaro in ogni caso; l'unico fraintendimento può essere da parte di uno studente che ha bisogno di afferrare il significato preciso di "tell" come qui usato.
Non intervengo più!


----------



## Odysseus54

Io invece una parolina in piu' ce la metto.

Provate a tradurre " How could you tell that she was sick ? "


E, ripensandoci bene, l'ambiguita' c'e', ed e' dall' italiano all'inglese.

Provate a tradurre : " Come fai a dire che sta male ? ".  "Say" oppure "tell' ? E vogliono dire la stessa cosa o due cose diverse ?


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> Io invece una parolina in piu' ce la metto.
> 
> Provate a tradurre " How could you tell that she was sick ? "
> 
> 
> E, ripensandoci bene, l'ambiguita' c'e', ed e' dall' italiano all'inglese.
> 
> Provate a tradurre : " Come fai a dire che sta male ? ".  "Say" oppure "tell' ? E vogliono dire la stessa cosa o due cose diverse ?


'How can you *say* that she was sick?' is an assertion that the person spoken to is a liar or a challenge to that person's beliefs.  For example, "How can you say that she was sick when you and I both know that she wasn't? or "How can you say that she was sick when she was seen shopping at the mall that day?".


----------

